# Gheenoe center seat holes



## Haglershero (May 15, 2018)

Good People, I just picked up a Gheenoe 13 highsider. Drilled through the bottom of the hull, inside the seat are two very small holes. I do a lot of canoe repair, so fixing it is not an issue. But just curious as to what they might have been there for. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Haglershero (May 15, 2018)

Lets see if this works


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Difficult to tell from the pic but perhaps evidence is someone removing hardware? As an after thought was it used as a live well at some point? Drain hole?


----------



## Haglershero (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the response. It is strange because they are pretty small. Space will fill up with water about three inches deep when sitting and drain completely as soon as you run the boat. They are pretty efficient as drains. Think I am just gonna turn it into a live well.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

When I had my 2013 LT25 I was thinking of doing the same but decided to move both trolling and motor batteries to balance the weight.


----------

